# Wow, History Channel's really losing credibility...



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2007)

So i'm watching a show on the History Channel suggesting that "the Cities of Sodom and Gomorrah were destroyed by Nuclear Bombs from Aliens". 

Wow. They just finished talking about how Ezekiel was abducted by aliens, too.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 3, 2007)

They had something on aside from WWII?? you speak blasphemous words ken!


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2007)

To be fair, you can't exactly disprove their theory  I kinda hope that is how it happened  

I thought they lost credibility when they started showing CSI: NY (love the show, just not sure what it has to do with history  ).


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> To be fair, you can't exactly disprove their theory  I kinda hope that is how it happened



All their sources are lunatic conspiracytheorist type books  

im sure there'd still be some trace of nuclear weapons if they were used.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> All their sources are lunatic conspiracytheorist type books
> 
> im sure there'd still be some trace of nuclear weapons if they were used.



It's true. Unless they use some kind of high-tech, alien nuclear weapons that are super clean and don't leave any trace behind  (which, again, find a way to prove that it isn't possible for other species to have technology that we don't understand  )


----------



## bostjan (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know about Sodom, but I think they make a cream now for Gomorrah.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 3, 2007)

Nukes from aliens! 

READ THE BIBLE FOOL! 

It says that God only put life here on Earth 6000 years ago. Therefore it couldn't have been aliens because the don't exist, just like dinosaurs who don't exist. 

It was obviously time travelling liberals who hate Jesus.


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2007)

What? Ken, are you saying they didn't? They have definite evidence that - not only did aliens use nuclear weapons to destroy Sodom and Gomorrah, but that they also used a thermonuclear force-field generating apparatus to part the Red Sea because of mineral deposits that could be drilled from the bottom. When they realized this wasn't possible, they turned the device off, killing all the Egyptians and just barely missing the Israelites. The whirlwind of fire leading them in the desert? That was another alien techonology, used to superheat the air under a spacecraft to temperatures nearing the surface of the sun. The reason extraterrestrials were using this technology in the Egypt/Israel area almost 3000 years ago remains a mystery to this day. 

In fact, this is not a well-known fact, but actually Moses himself was an alien, along with Elijah, King Ahab, Pontious Pilate, and many more famous individuals.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> All their sources are lunatic conspiracytheorist type books
> 
> im sure there'd still be some trace of nuclear weapons if they were used.



Every ratings sweep, they do this UFO/Conspiracy/Bible Code shit, then they go back to being the War and Technology Channel that we all know and love.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Every ratings sweep, they do this UFO/Conspiracy/Bible Code shit, then they go back to being the War and Technology Channel that we all know and love.



Yup. Not everyone wants to watch Ken Burns Civil War documentaries every day, so they've been doing more and more to try to get ratings. They had a lot of bible conspiracy stuff on earlier when I was looking for something to watch. I just hope they don't go so far as to completely change the channel, like they did with G4 (formerly known as Tech TV, which used to be an awesome channel), and like they're going to do with Court TV soon.


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 4, 2007)

bostjan said:


> I don't know about Sodom, but I think they make a cream now for Gomorrah.





That cream does wonders!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Yup. Not everyone wants to watch Ken Burns Civil War documentaries every day, so they've been doing more and more to try to get ratings. They had a lot of bible conspiracy stuff on earlier when I was looking for something to watch. I just hope they don't go so far as to completely change the channel, like they did with G4 (formerly known as Tech TV, which used to be an awesome channel), and like they're going to do with Court TV soon.



Nah, they've been doing this for several years now - they'll go back to their regular stuff when the sweeps are over, and I'll start watching again.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Every ratings sweep, they do this UFO/Conspiracy/Bible Code shit, then they go back to being the War and Technology Channel that we all know and love.



Its about time ... All i've seen the past two days are UFO things out the ass. To me, UFOs are like the french, sure they exist, but i dont care. 
I wanna see people building giant fucking bridges and dudes telling me how they make buttons and hot dogs.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> To me, UFOs are like the french, sure they exist, but i dont care.








Metal Ken said:


> I wanna see people building giant fucking bridges and dudes telling me how they make buttons and hot dogs.



Aren't those Discovery Channel shows?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Aren't those Discovery Channel shows?



Modern Marvels isn't. They show all kinds of cool shit on there Bridges, fucking crazy cars, badass tanks and shit, etc. the hotdog thing i think was how its made.. thats discovery. i switch between them enough where i get confused.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Modern Marvels isn't. They show all kinds of cool shit on there Bridges, fucking crazy cars, badass tanks and shit, etc. the hotdog thing i think was how its made.. thats discovery. i switch between them enough where i get confused.



Ah, yeah, you're right. I guess there could be any number of shows talking about big ass bridges. I just assumed you were talking about Build it Bigger or whatever that show is. How it's Made is awesome. It somehow takes the most boring and mundane programming possible and makes it watchable. It's like a solid half hour of those little minute and a half segments from Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Ah, yeah, you're right. I guess there could be any number of shows talking about big ass bridges. I just assumed you were talking about Build it Bigger or whatever that show is. How it's Made is awesome. It somehow takes the most boring and mundane programming possible and makes it watchable. It's like a solid half hour of those little minute and a half segments from Mr. Rogers.



Yeah, i was sitting there one day.. "So _THATS_ how they make buttons?! NO SHIT?!"


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, i was sitting there one day.. "So _THATS_ how they make buttons?! NO SHIT?!"



That show kicks ass.

But the History Channel does so much psuedoscientific bullshit nowadays it makes me sick. The Discovery Channel too. That ghost hunting show is just retarded.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

Jongpil Yun said:


> That show kicks ass.
> 
> But the History Channel does so much psuedoscientific bullshit nowadays it makes me sick. The Discovery Channel too. That ghost hunting show is just retarded.



Last fall, Discovery actually had a Death Metal show on. it was AWESOME. It opened up with footage from a Deicide concert on the Stench of Redemption tour. they interviewd Glen & Ralph, too. It was actually a pretty good documentary, in the fact that it was questioning the 'satanic roots of death metal'.. it was surprisingly unbiased.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 4, 2007)

Meh, TV is messed up. Every once-in-awhile, Discovery or PBS or another station will have a great documentary on, but most of the stuff I see people watching on TV is boring, IMO.

When they first started showing surgeries on PBS, I was thinking it would be pretty cool to watch, but now they do 'dramatizations' of real surgeries. I guess in a way it's no less educational, but it's not nearly as cool.

All of the ghost/alien/UFO/conspiracy theory shows seem similar to me. It seems like some producer is sitting around going "what if aliens were responsible for _[insert historical event here]?_" That's just the way it appears to me.


----------



## noodles (Oct 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Every ratings sweep, they do this UFO/Conspiracy/Bible Code shit, then they go back to being the War and Technology Channel that we all know and love.



I absolutely wait for that time of year when it becomes the Hitler Channel for a week. WWII history FTW.


----------



## noodles (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah, i was sitting there one day.. "So _THATS_ how they make buttons?! NO SHIT?!"



They make some of the most boring shit interesting. I once watch a Modern Marvels about glue. The stuff that stayed liquid until they zapped it with UV light was  as fuck.

They had three MM that covered distilling and brewing. The Snack Food Tech ones are also awesome, although there a lot of stuff I will never eat again.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> I absolutely wait for that time of year when it becomes the Hitler Channel for a week. WWII history FTW.



hah, that was about 2 weeks ago on UKTV history. "Killing Hitler, Inside the Mind of Hitler, Nuremburg: Nazis on trial"

then back to Sharpe 



Metal Ken said:


> Last fall, Discovery actually had a Death Metal show on. it was AWESOME. It opened up with footage from a Deicide concert on the Stench of Redemption tour. they interviewd Glen & Ralph, too. It was actually a pretty good documentary, in the fact that it was questioning the 'satanic roots of death metal'.. it was surprisingly unbiased.



It was on BBC over here, had Necrobutcher from Mayhem too right?


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> So i'm watching a show on the History Channel suggesting that "the Cities of Sodom and Gomorrah were destroyed by Nuclear Bombs from Aliens".
> 
> Wow. They just finished talking about how Ezekiel was abducted by aliens, too.



Yes they were! By those damn Anunaki. They were orbiting earth to strip it of gold to float in their atmosphere to save them from extinction. Everybody knows that! 

I think that these are the theories of Zech Sitchen(sp) IIRC. I have read all of his books. My one question is if these aliens were here that long, where is their trash? Not on piece of high tech stuff unearthed in a 3000 year old village dig. Not even a Coke can!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> I absolutely wait for that time of year when it becomes the Hitler Channel for a week. WWII history FTW.



You should be watching PBS this week, then. Ken Burns =


----------



## tonyhell (Oct 4, 2007)

fgvbhnm


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> I think that these are the theories of Zech Sitchen(sp) IIRC. I have read all of his books.



Zechirias Stitchen. 

That guy is a whackjob. 


Raven - It might have, i forget. All i remember is it had Deicide. and deicide rules.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Zechirias Stitchen.
> 
> That guy is a whackjob.
> 
> ...



He's not a whackjob! It's all written there for you to see. All you have to do is read Sumerian!


----------



## sakeido (Oct 4, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> He's not a whackjob! It's all written there for you to see. All you have to do is read Sumerian!



Wasn't the zombie monkey from Dead Alive from Sumeria?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> I absolutely wait for that time of year when it becomes the Hitler Channel for a week. WWII history FTW.



Maybe they could do something like Discovery Channel's Sharkweek. "Fuhrerwatch"? "Blitzkrweek"?


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 4, 2007)

tonyhell said:


> Yeah, I'm so sick of all these shows trying to find physical evidence to prove Bible stores.



I actually kind of like those shows. Unless we're talking about different shows, they're not trying to prove or disprove them, just looking at them scientifically. Sometimes they're actually pretty interesting.


----------



## noodles (Oct 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> You should be watching PBS this week, then. Ken Burns =



If you mean that series that (I think) is titled "The War", then I've been DVR'ing for a later date.


----------



## noodles (Oct 4, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> I actually kind of like those shows. Unless we're talking about different shows, they're not trying to prove or disprove them, just looking at them scientifically. Sometimes they're actually pretty interesting.





Personally, I like how most of them are completely misrepresented. "Tune in to find out about the complete life of the Son of God." Then the show goes on to talk about how un-included gospels portrayed the child Jesus as a little brat who would strike other kids blind while laughing. 

Another good one was "The History of God". It was actually a show about how religion evolved to suit the needs of mankind, from early gods with limited scope that related to individuals having problems with one area, to one all powerful god used to explain away the origins of the universe. The best interviewee on the show was a professor of theology at a Byzantine Catholic college in California. He explained that "God is." in an attempt to show that any effort by mankind to describe a infinitely powerful being would be restricting that being by applying the limited scope of human knowledge to it, and as such, contemplation on form and origin should be completely abandoned. He then went on to say that mankind is evolving into a being that uses intelligence to explain the world around them, and worships god out of _want_ and not _need_, which makes for a more perfect and pure worship. Any time spent trying to determine what a supreme being may or may not want out of us is time stolen away from using our minds to learn about the world around us and our souls to unconditionally love and worship the being that made it all possible.

That was one of the few examples I have found of someone I completely disagreed with, but totally respected, because he thought everything through in a very rational and scientific manner. I wish I could sit down for an afternoon and just talk with him.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> Personally, I like how most of them are completely misrepresented. "Tune in to find out about the complete life of the Son of God." Then the show goes on to talk about how un-included gospels portrayed the child Jesus as a little brat who would strike other kids blind while laughing.



How jesus pushed a kid off a roof and healed him? I remember that one


----------



## noodles (Oct 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> How jesus pushed a kid off a roof and healed him? I remember that one



Yep, that's the one. The incident I was talking about is the kid in the street who made fun of him, so Jesus said, "you are blind!" and laughed as the kid bumped into things crying. "Whoa, didn't learn that in Sunday school!"


----------



## tonyhell (Oct 4, 2007)

ljk


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

I like how they left out those gospels. Seems rather convenient


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 4, 2007)

noodles said:


> If you mean that series that (I think) is titled "The War", then I've been DVR'ing for a later date.



Correct. Epic.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 4, 2007)

But, in all seriousness, if you look in the book of Ezekial there's a passage about flyings saucers and glowing lights and "glowing wheels within wheels" and stuff. I'm guessing they had some serious mushrooms in the desert back then, but there are definitely UFO's in the book of Ezekial. Not hidden or double entendre'd to death either.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2007)

jim777 said:


> But, in all seriousness, if you look in the book of Ezekial there's a passage about flyings saucers and glowing lights and "glowing wheels within wheels" and stuff. I'm guessing they had some serious mushrooms in the desert back then, but there are definitely UFO's in the book of Ezekial. Not hidden or double entendre'd to death either.



I don't question that its in the bible, im questioning that it actually happened  

I mean, come on. Aliens building the tower of babel and nuking sodom and gomorrah?


----------



## Vegetta (Oct 4, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Every ratings sweep, they do this UFO/Conspiracy/Bible Code shit, then they go back to being the War and Technology Channel that we all know and love.



hahaha Mike you nailed it 

If i see one more Shroud of Turin show Im going to barf


----------



## noodles (Oct 5, 2007)

Vegetta said:


> If i see one more Shroud of Turin show Im going to barf



That one was actually pretty interesting, too, as it was another bait and switch. They spent the whole time proving how several methods could be used to duplicate the shroud, while the shroud lying over a human body would not actually produce that effect, and that the dimensions of the body were completely off for a human being.  Meanwhile, the religious types the had on the show spoke of faith and deeper meaning, making themselves look stupid by ignoring the facts.

I watch _a lot_ of the History Channel.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 5, 2007)

noodles said:


> That one was actually pretty interesting, too, as it was another bait and switch. They spent the whole time proving how several methods could be used to duplicate the shroud, while the shroud lying over a human body would not actually produce that effect, and that the dimensions of the body were completely off for a human being. Meanwhile, the religious types the had on the show spoke of faith and deeper meaning, making themselves look stupid by ignoring the facts.
> 
> I watch _a lot_ of the History Channel.



That's an old one, isn't it? I think I actually remember seeing that one years ago. On part of it were they talking about how they tested the fabric, and it couldn't have possibly been ~2000 years old since because of the type of fabric it was (or something) it had to have been made in the last few hundred years? Something like that anyway...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, history channel is gaining credibility. 

Modern Marvels: High Tech Sex. \m/


----------



## Vince (Oct 6, 2007)

I just about refuse to watch the history channel after watching their documentary on JFK's assasination where they "prove" the single-bullet theory.

That pile of shit show disgusted me to no end. I caught it about 6 months to a year ago one night and couldn't believe what I was watching.


----------

